# Adding Revolver to NY Permit



## jujubee22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good morning!

I have a 9 mm on my permit that I purchased new from a dealer...so, I am Familiar with the paperwork for a dealer purchase. What Im not familiar with is the requirements when obtaining a gun from an individual out of state.

My father in law is giving me a revolver...he is in a different state than I. he has given me all the pertinent information regarding the gun (caliber, s/n, make, etc.) Here is my question...when I take this info to the county clerk, do they just add it to my permit, or will they give me a coupon type paper to give to him like they gave me when I purchased my 9 mm?

He gave his grandson a gun as well, and he just added it to his permit and no further paperwork was given to him. 
I would think since it is changing from one state to another, there would be more to it. 


(I have my answer...we would need an FFL to transfer the gun)


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

Correct. He will have to send it through an FFL to a NY dealer who transfers it to you. Dealer will give you paperwork, you go to your County Clerk, add it to your permit, then go back to the dealer and pick up the gun.


----------

